# Animation Request...



## Njrg (Jun 17, 2010)

I like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Can anyone resize the gif to fit within the limits of 25x20 pixels?

I'm not saying it has to be 25x20, I'm just saying to try and not go over 25 width and 20 height.

Just the star part would be fine, I don't need the extra space and shadow.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 17, 2010)

there you go i suck: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: it's not even the requested size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: second try:


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> there you go i suck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you...
But I wonder if he'll let me use it.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

Whats a good Gif editing software?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

since you asked, photoshop cs4-5


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 18, 2010)

^Photoshop is for raster images
Illustrator will get the job done faster


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

oops! forgot about that


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

Which one of those is the most freeust? :'O


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Depends on where you look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap, they are expensive though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A quick googling makes me think Illustrator is slightly cheaper (but unfortunately doesn't have the words "Don't Panic" written in large friendly letters on the cover).


----------

